# Rimini, Cesena, Forli



## California

Any expats out there living in the general area of Rimini, Cesena, or Forli?


----------



## simonwhitnall

Hey There,

I'm an expat living about 45 mins from Rimini. Macerata feltria.


----------



## Kats

I am in Ravenna


----------



## Vivalavita

Hello! My name is Jasmine and have recently moved to the Cesena area. Are there any expats in the area?


----------



## PaoC

Hello Jasmine. Do you have kids? I'll move to Cesena and looking for a good school at the moment.

Paola


----------



## Bex33

California said:


> Any expats out there living in the general area of Rimini, Cesena, or Forli?


I'm an American living in Rimini


----------



## Mimi S

Bex33 said:


> I'm an American living in Rimini


Hi Bex, do you still live in Rimini? I am American as well, though have lived for a long time in Europe, and I now live in Cesena with my husband.Would you like to meet up?


----------



## kelsey.raven

Mimi S said:


> Hi Bex, do you still live in Rimini? I am American as well, though have lived for a long time in Europe, and I now live in Cesena with my husband.Would you like to meet up?


 Hi Mimi, I’m an American who just moved to Cesena! My name is Kelsey, how are you liking living here?


----------

